# Elastic Stirrup Leather - Hilarity ensues!



## dcox20 (May 18, 2008)

LOL - that's hilarious!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's too funny!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that is funny! :lol: The horses were like "huh?" haha


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

**** thats sooo funny!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Umm.. why not just get on the other side?? :roll: 

:lol: funny vid though, here's another:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DNJ_qRMjpmQ&feature=related


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol nice video!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ohhhh!!!! :shock: :shock: 

That is sooooo mean!!!! But cool!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!!  Those are really funny. Ouchies, that last one must've hurt.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

funny...poor horsies. There probably like "wow these people are dumb". If this is them just getting on, wait until they're actually on.


----------



## mr.binkidoo (Mar 17, 2008)

poor horses!!!!!!!  that looked painful!!!!!!


----------

